# Gooey stretchy brown discharge? ? ?



## Khadijah-x

worried :-(

friday i started to spot v v lightly. brown in colour no red at all. only when i wipe dosnt really reach underwear.
its continued the same since then. sometime i wipe its there + others it isnt. it started day after sex so maybe related? 

today when i woke + went toilet i noticed a bit more like googy stretchy dark brown seemed more but im thinking that's because of being lay down all night + it had 'built up'

midwife - doc didn't seem concerned, + i have a scan booked thursday due to previous silent miscarriage. 
i had light cramping last night, if i hadnt spotted i wouldnt have noticed, its because im concentrating on stomach! iv had light cramps throughout anyway + their not there this morning. 

anyone else have this + continued their pregnancy ?


----------



## 05mummy07

I spotted after sex last week but now everything is fine and there's been no more since. 
Hope everything goes well for you x


----------



## Khadijah-x

05mummy07 said:


> I spotted after sex last week but now everything is fine and there's been no more since.
> Hope everything goes well for you x

Thankyou for the reply hun!
how long after sex did you start spotting, what colour, + how long did it last for? 
mines been 2 days now + i have read it can last few days. + mines only brown + has been from the start so no fresh bleeding x


----------



## Maman

at the beginning of my last pregnancy around 13 weeks i had a massive amount of that come out (i was at a wedding in the middle of nowhere in france, and wearing a cream dress!!!) it looked like i had sat on a chocolate cake...

well i couldnt do anything about it there and then and it didnt happen again so i forgot about it and never told anyone. my pregnancy was fine. Sometimes you can have old blood from previous periods that comes out as your uterus changes shape.


----------



## jess181989

I spotted after sex right from the beginning- to the extent that when I stood up from bed I could see the blood on the bed (TMI!). I wouldn't be worrried at this stage, fingers crossed you are ok. 

xxx


----------



## Khadijah-x

..


----------



## Leeze

I had something similar around 8 weeks and had my 12 week scan last week and all is going as it should be!! I think it's something to do with your cervical plug - because this is filled with brown mucus during your pregnancy and maybe just a little bit comes out occasionally. Unless you get bright red blood or extreme pain then everything should be ok. I had a m/c last year too so I understand how easy it is to worry - but try your best not to worry too much xx :hugs:


----------



## JJo777

I've been experiencing the same brown discharge. No cramps. I'm trying to stay calm and not worry. As I understand it's perfectly normal. I have my first ultrasound Friday at 12w so hopefully everything is okay.


----------



## Pixiebear

Hiya hun, There is nothing to worry about! I had the same thing happen last week. I had sex then a day after i had the brown discharge and stomach cramps. then 2/3 days later it all stopped. 
I was very worried too.. But theres nothing to worry about <3 x


----------



## Khadijah-x

Thank you everyone!

i had some red earlier. just when i wiped + was after id been cleaning up so maybe over did it, it went straight back to brown + is rather scant now not much.
much of the same mild cramping which i only notice when sitting down + concentrating lol think i need to take mind off it by getting out + about but im just trying to rest much as pos!
scan is thursday i need to make it please God! x


----------



## mrsmudd

Hi sorry this is late reply to one of your previous posts but if you are able to respond, I'm having this right now and am 11 weeks pregnant, least I hope I still am :nope: did you go on to have healthy pregnancy? Just trying to get anything positive to get m through wkend til I can have scan next week. Feel like I'm preparing for worst at mo. Thanks x


----------



## Jelebi

I've had something similar where we had sex a little on the rough side and then I noticed pink discharge. No serious cramping or pain, and while I thought the spotting went away, I noticed it come back this morning (so I had one day with no spotting).
I was pretty worried myself, but no serious cramping, so I am keeping the faith.

So I want to know as well, did you end up having a healthy pregnancy?


----------



## dudettex

same thing happened to me a month ago it only lasted a minute and it was brown/yellowish. Apparently it's just the body getting rid of old blood!


----------



## mitchymoo

Hi there i had brown disch for about 10 days was super worried as had previous misscarrige, then I went for a scan all was ok then the day after I had a bright red bleed, I dashed out of work upset straight to the hospital to the epu to check it was all ok. I really thought the worst as it was a heavy bleed. BUT nope baby heartbeat fine that was 3 weeks ago. Had scan this week all was fine :happydance:

Docs and Midwife said brown is old blood also may be coming from cervix not higher.

Try not to panic it could be implant bleed thats dried up x


----------

